# MK2 weatherstripping?



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Mine is all dry-rotted, and I'm getting tired of cleaning mildew off my door panels. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's ever tried to find it - is it still available from the dealer maybe? Or is there some site that sells it? I've searched for a while. Any help appreciated.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: MK2 weatherstripping? (TheGreenspanator)*

They are still available from the dealer but they aren't cheap...you may be able to find them used but if you are planning on keeping your car, you might want to take the plunge.
If you are changing them, I've read that it is recommended to change all the clips too (they are cheap).


----------



## Sid-Rage (Jun 15, 2004)

what's not cheap? is it some crazy number like 300 bucks a pop? or is like.. every strip you'd need something like in the 300 area? cause i'd be fine with that but if it's some of those crazy numbers ima rob a dealership around my house lol


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Sid-Rage)*

Ummm, be sure they have internet when they lock you up...hehe 
Yes it is some crazy number like that - I believe the last time I made an offhand inquiry it was $300+ per side (Cdn dollars for me). The roof rail and door seal is one piece so I guess that makes it a 2-for-1 combo??


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: MK2 weatherstripping? (TheGreenspanator)*

i looked for a long time at the junkyard.







I heard that taking them off without wrecking them was tricky,







so i had practiced taking them off of a couple golfs at the junkyard.







that made all the difference.







if i had not, i would have ruined the cherry pair that finally turned up at the junkyard







and are now in my garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

